# Small exotic mammals



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd love to have a pair of something small and furry - was looking at acacia rats (or at least trying to!), but couldn't find anything about them. Can somebody help me out with any info on these or something of a similar size (gerbils kinda size or thereabouts) Thanks, Ben


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Mmmm I would imagine Nerys would be the one to speak to really - have you looked on the TSKA website at all?

I am not so good with really small mammals and rodents other than run of the mill ones - although I dooo really like the look of short tailed oppossums 

Good luck in your search


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

*Naked rats!!!*

Think its gonna have to be naked rats!!!! When we buy our own place i think i may breed these (or at least like to!) Also I want some mice coz they're so cute. Could somebody please explain the genetics thing in rats to me please. If I got normals, dumbos, nakeds, balds, dumbo nakeds etc - what would work with what and what other funky kinda things could i come out with? How do I get long hairs? (I've heard that people with breeding mice for generations just come out with things like satins and long hairs - but i want to know what i'm doing! Is there a chance of breeding naked mice? How would this come about? Thanks (and sorry for all the questions!- They're just too cute!), Ben


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

How about some Roborovski hamsters?








Set up a roomy tank for them with loads of wood and other toy bits etc and watch them do their thing! Very lively little guys, and absolutely heart-meltingly adorable. Plus they are tiny!









They are super-fast though, so can be tricky to handle. Dont know if these are "exotic" enough, but they are lovely!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Think its gonna have to be naked rats!!!! When we buy our own place i think i may breed these (or at least like to!) Also I want some mice coz they're so cute. Could somebody please explain the genetics thing in rats to me please. If I got normals, dumbos, nakeds, balds, dumbo nakeds etc - what would work with what and what other funky kinda things could i come out with? How do I get long hairs? (I've heard that people with breeding mice for generations just come out with things like satins and long hairs - but i want to know what i'm doing! Is there a chance of breeding naked mice? How would this come about? Thanks (and sorry for all the questions!- They're just too cute!), Ben


 
Just make sure you do your research on naked rats if you plan on breeding. Personally I would go onto the fancy-rats uk forum and ask on the breeding/varieties section there - I know there is one person who is starting a hairless line. Just be aware that if you are breeding them for shops or a bit of 'fun', you may not get the best reception! The problem with rats is that they are so prone to a whole series of genetic problems, you really don't really want to be breeding just to get 'funky' things out, but to also try and establish healthy lines.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd have some in a second but I want something to cuddle! I've also heard these are very blood thirsty!!!


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

degu!DEGU guide


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I know a guy who was big into degus - he said sometimes you might get a good'un but others they're just eveil buggers! They also might need a biggish enclosure which i can't provide (coz of space) at the mo.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Ah, in that case I would discount rats - rats and degus need similar sized enclosures.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I thought degus needed something big and tall? Are they not something thats dead bouncy like chipmunks?


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

look on this site.....DEGU guide


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

They are more similar to chinchillas - and chinchilla cages are perfect for degus, which in turn are perfect for rats 

Don't forget that rats are active and intelligent too!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

neep_neep said:


> They are more similar to chinchillas - and chinchilla cages are perfect for degus, which in turn are perfect for rats
> 
> Don't forget that rats are active and intelligent too!


A lot of "old school" chinchilla cages have wire floors which allow waste to drop into a solid base, preventing the animal from walking in their own mess.
These are particularly useful for show animals, as the animals pelt must be perfect and urine stains will not do!
This is absolutely no good for degus who are much more susceptible to bumblefoot than chins (which can also get it for what its worth..)

Look carefully when using dedicated chinchilla cages for degus.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

LouLou keeps and breeds acacia rats, so if lack of info is the reason you changed your mind then try pming her, she's great for all sorts of information, reptilian or mammalian.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I use tall chin cages for my degus and Jirds they love the space and multi levels...and chewing the wood we put over the wire platforms.

How about some lemmings? They are very cute don't need as much space as degus or Jirds.
They are next on my want list just have to persuade my hubby :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lou's acacia rats are crackers too, they are funny little things for sure.

if you are still after naked rats tho, drop me an email / pm (must empty box again..)

i am about an hour from you, and have quite a few naked rats in breeding groups.. as someone has said, female baldies can sometimes have issues lactating.. but if you want them for pets rather than breeding, thats not going to be a problem. if you do breed them i have found its better to use a haired het naked female.

i get mostly dumbo baldies, and get a few skin colours too..

N


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

N - you would be among the first people I came to for advice for furry stuff (you and the afore mentioned peeps). But an hour away - YOUR HAVING A LAUGH. Nottingham to Dorset?!!!!!!!! Not asking you for directions:lol2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Mujician said:


> N - you would be among the first people I came to for advice for furry stuff (you and the afore mentioned peeps). But an hour away - YOUR HAVING A LAUGH. Nottingham to Dorset?!!!!!!!! Not asking you for directions:lol2:


Her fellas house/the house she is moving to is in lincolnshire mate.

We miss our naked rat. RIP Sausage  He was an awesoem little fella. Love how warm they feel.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

OOops - my mistake!!!! Will probably be in touch then Nerys!!! Mason - have you heard of the pet shop in stapleford/toton called one stop pets + exotics? If not check it out. Don't know if i'm knowledgeable enough to recommend places - but i'd definatley recommend this place. Small but full of great stuff (decent prices too!!) Got some very cheap naked rats!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Mujician said:


> N - you would be among the first people I came to for advice for furry stuff (you and the afore mentioned peeps). But an hour away - YOUR HAVING A LAUGH. Nottingham to Dorset?!!!!!!!! Not asking you for directions:lol2:



lol lol lol..

yeah, as mason said, moving to up near Bourne, in lincs.. about an hour from notts on an ok run  let me know if you are passing ever !

N


----------



## Pennylane6009 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Furry Mousey things...*

Hi

How about Pygmy Africa Dormice for an interesting pet? I've got a few that my be available.. And I'm only off Junction 27 of the M1 ... er.. 3 bus journeys from Long Eaton.


----------



## Pennylane6009 (Feb 3, 2008)

*ps... Naked Rats*

You meantioned them in earlier posts.. I still have one boy.. he is an oap now, and they have a condition that can be triggered by stress (he got bit and it got infected which put his body understress) so he is kept away from all the other furries just in case.. but his brother was lovely... (lots him last week  ) But my point is they make excellent pets.


----------



## vikki21 (Jun 17, 2008)

*rodents*

u get any rodents? ive got some jirds if your interested?


----------

